# [Solved] NetworkManager does not work

## Dachnaz

So, like the title says, I'm afraid I borked networkmanager. It won't start and says nothing even in verbose mode. During the boot up, it says:

```
NetworkManager: <info> starting...
```

But nothing after that. KNetworkManager reports it as not running, though it did previously. The only thing I've done since it worked was emerge --sync and emerge -u world. When I restart it, I get:

```
# /etc/init.d/NetworkManager --verbose restart

 * Stopping NetworkManager ...                                            [ ok ]

 * Starting NetworkManager ...                                            [ !! ]
```

Where can I find more information or an error log? I'm re-emerging it now, and for some reason it is also emerging nm-applet as a dependency. What's going on here?Last edited by Dachnaz on Fri Feb 01, 2008 6:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Dachnaz

Update: re-emerge fails. Here's the spew-out.

```
NetworkManager-NetworkManagerSystem.o: In function `new_nl_handle':

NetworkManagerSystem.c:(.text+0xe): undefined reference to `nl_handle_alloc_nondefault'

NetworkManagerSystem.c:(.text+0x32): undefined reference to `nl_handle_set_pid'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [NetworkManager] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-0.6.5_p20070823/work/NetworkManager-0.6.5_p20070823/src'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-0.6.5_p20070823/work/NetworkManager-0.6.5_p20070823/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-0.6.5_p20070823/work/NetworkManager-0.6.5_p20070823'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: net-misc/networkmanager-0.6.5_p20070823 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *       ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *       ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *       ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *       ebuild.sh, line 1383:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *   gnome2.eclass, line   71:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake || die "compile failure"

 *  The die message:

 *   compile failure
```

What's it mean?

----------

## faraon3

I had the same problem after updating yesterday.  Solved it today by updating dev-libs/libnl to the latest version.  Try that and see if it helps.

----------

## ubersolid

Also, have a look here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-654284-highlight-.html

----------

## Phancy Physicist

I had the same problem as Dachnaz. 

```
emerge libnl
```

 worked for me. I'm not sure where to mention it but this lib should be added as a dependency to Network Manager.

----------

## Dachnaz

Yes, it should. Re-emerging it solved the problem. For whatever reason, as well, libn was updated after NetworkManager. Or somehow, the two weren't emerged together properly and NM got broken. Fortunately, it's solved now.

----------

## Veldrin

actually it is a API breakage in libnl... that's why libnl is hardmasked ATM

----------

